# Eifie Vs. Dragon



## TruetoCheese (Apr 7, 2015)

[size=+2]*Eifie vs Dragon*[/size]



Eifie said:


> A challenge for Dragon!
> 
> *Format:* 1v1 single
> *DQ:* 3 years
> ...



*Eifie's active squad*

 *Nando* the female Combusken <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
 *Adelle* the female Espeon <Synchronize>
 *Mimsy* the female Furret <Keen Eye>
 *Wheelbarrow Dumping* the male Swinub <Oblivious> @ Sachet
 *Pepper* the female Wingull <Keen Eye>
 *blob of wax* the male Litwick <Flash Fire> @ Dusk Stone
 *Lena* the female Bayleef <Overgrow> @ Lucky Egg
 *blob of web* the female Goomy <Gooey>
_ *blob of actual blobbiness* the female Misdreavus <Levitate> @ Dusk Stone_
 *Barfie* the male Zigzagoon <Gluttony> @ Lansat Berry


*Dragon's active squad*

_ *delicious venison* the male Deerling (Summer Form) <Sap Sipper> @ Lucky Egg_
 *Red Freezie* the female Weavile <Pressure> @ Weakness Policy
 *Taggerung* the male Buizel <Swift Swim> @ Quick Claw
 *Ron DeLite* the male Larvitar <Guts> @ Lucky Egg
 *Unpleasant* the male Pidove <Super Luck> @ Lucky Egg
 *Noisette* the female Budew <Poison Point> @ Soothe Bell
 *Curry Rice* the female Fletchinder <Gale Wings> @ Flying Gem
 *Macaroon* the female Noivern <Infiltrator> @ Yache Berry
 *Melancholy* the female Numel <Oblivious> @ Lucky Egg
 *Amaretto* the male Buneary <Run Away> @ Soothe Bell


-Since you've both made your c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠ mon-wise, get ready to make your command c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠.


-Eifie chooses her commands for the sacrificed mon.


-Dragon chooses the commands to give her tribute to c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠ ̭͙̝ ͖͍̖͍͓͕̌̓̊̎̈̎̊ͅḩ̧̮̞̣̬̭̈̌͗̎̅̄̕è̛̹͖̳̣͙͕̹̽̅̐͑́l̢͙͖͚̖͙̣̔͗̂͑̚̚̕l̨̮̞̲̻̦͈̑̋̄̍̃̌͝ .


-Welcome, ladies and gentlemen, to the worst c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠  you've ever made.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 7, 2015)

oh my god okay let's just jump straight in. haha I can just post command strings since I can't use conditionals...

ummm let's just *Taunt* him twice in case he protects from the first one hahaha. maybe we can end up with an extended Taunt. heh. then freaking *LEVITATE HIM INTO THE AIR ABOVE A SEA OF CHOICE ITEMS*!

*Taunt ~ Taunt ~ Telekinesis*


----------



## Dragon (Apr 7, 2015)

Right; let's just go for it with a nice Double-Edge! Then, let's try a two action Bounce to try to avoid that Telekinesis. Hopefully... this... works... and you don't get Telekinesis'd 50 feet in the air, although that could be pretty great too.

*Double-Edge ~ Bounce (up) ~ Bounce (down)*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 7, 2015)

Welcome boils and ghouls! The heartiest welcome, indeed. You’ve chosen wisely, you see, you’ve chosen very wisely, oh yes. This is the greatest arena known to all of man and mankind, so stupendously magnifigoodenough that you could say it’s the c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠ arena in town. Why is it so great, you little whelps, bereft of the height of knowledge, blind to the incandescent spectacularity of choice itself, ask?

Because, my dears, you are in c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠ ̭͙̝ ͖͍̖͍͓͕̌̓̊̎̈̎̊ͅḩ̧̮̞̣̬̭̈̌͗̎̅̄̕è̛̹͖̳̣͙͕̹̽̅̐͑́l̢͙͖͚̖͙̣̔͗̂͑̚̚̕l̨̮̞̲̻̦͈̑̋̄̍̃̌͝ 

As the ref continued to cackle madly at a wall, often pausing to caress a brick he thought was feeling left out, the battlers made their final c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠.

Two Pokeballs struck the teeming mass of discarded items littering the floor. This was true c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠ ̭͙̝ ͖͍̖͍͓͕̌̓̊̎̈̎̊ͅḩ̧̮̞̣̬̭̈̌͗̎̅̄̕è̛̹͖̳̣͙͕̹̽̅̐͑́l̢͙͖͚̖͙̣̔͗̂͑̚̚̕l̨̮̞̲̻̦͈̑̋̄̍̃̌͝ :  a secret room in the very back of Asber’s back rooms, down a winding tunnel with a myriad of other c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠s, where the trainers of the league sent their discarded items. It was almost entirely made of choice items. At least, that’s as much as the trainers could see from their vantage points. Both Eifie and Dragon had actually sunk into the pool of bands and glasses and very spiffy scarves, and were just heads bobbing in the sea of refuse. One would be hard pressed to figure out how they threw their Pokeballs, but imagination is often the better part of ignorance. As if to follow through on their trainers’ fates, the Pokeballs decided to sink into the quagmire of c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̓̆́̏̎͘͠. Only a few panicky wiggles near the end of their surface time let the Pokemon loose. Blob the Misdreavus huffed about, almost shooting into the ceiling immediately, doing whatever it takes to escape the dreaded floor of choice items. She shrieked, however, when she realized one of them had roosted on her face. A pair of bright yellow glasses with lenses painted red so the attacks would go fast through them.

Venison quite enjoyed his time in c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠ ̭͙̝ ͖͍̖͍͓͕̌̓̊̎̈̎̊ͅḩ̧̮̞̣̬̭̈̌͗̎̅̄̕è̛̹͖̳̣͙͕̹̽̅̐͑́l̢͙͖͚̖͙̣̔͗̂͑̚̚̕l̨̮̞̲̻̦͈̑̋̄̍̃̌͝. Unlike humans, the floor seemed to be made for Pokemon of all kinds to frolick on. Something about the way that the items worked on Pokemon in battle, but never managed to have the same effect when a human used them. When collected together like this, their strange power seemed to coagulate into one seething mass of solid stupidity. And solid it was. Venison could clop across the floor if he wanted to. And he wanted to. So he did.


*Round One*

*Eifie*





blob of actual blobbiness
Misdreavus (F) [Levitate] @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




, @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_LOOK AT THESE SPECS THEY’RE SO CHOICE_
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _”Hey, I had perfect vision! I still do! Just no eyes…”_
* Taunt ~ Taunt ~ Telekinesis *

*Dragon*





delicious venison
Deerling (M) [Sap Sipper] @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_DIS BAND WAS THE BEST CHOICE_
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _”I can walk on cloth! I am the Jesus of the fashion world!”_
* Double-Edge ~ Bounce (up) ~ Bounce (down) *​

Blob of actual blobbiness nudged her head downwards in an effort to lower the spectacles. The lenses were thickened enough that it was really hard to see through them, something about amplifying potential power and whatnot. She pouted, why would you make seey things if you couldn’t see through them, humans sometimes. They have a complete lack of respect for their own mater- Hey! Are you…are you stepping on those glasses? And those bands? And those scarves?!

Venison looked up from his cantering about the c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠ ̭͙̝ ͖͍̖͍͓͕̌̓̊̎̈̎̊ͅitems. One of his eyelids raised as the other dropped, as if to ask: yes, I am? Blob’s mouth dropped in sheer horror, making sure that she didn’t visualize it as dropping to the floor and being sucked in by the c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠ ̭͙̝. 
_Why would you do that?! We use those things! People use those things, don’t you have a sense of decency, man!_ She floated closer to her foe and continued. Venison merely stared, dumbfounded. Why was this thing shouting at him? Where did his trainer go? Why was it so loud. Beads of sweat ran down the side of his head, his ears felt warm and he tried to wiggle them to get off the coating of heat. One of his front hooves drew circles on the ground, tugging at the edges of a frayed scarf beneath him. He yowled and shot forward, trying to get away from the Misdreavus’ stream of insults.

Blob stopped as soon as the Deerling had passed through her. She shuddered visibly, her whole bodily form having a ripple spread across its outline. She shook her head, only then realizing her mouth was still agape. The daft fool had phased right through her! Didn’t he understand that there are germs and things and ewwwww my god there are germs. Her tongue shot out, she was trying to get it as far away from herself as possible before trying to spit the spit off of it. When she realized this was an exercise in futility, her now cross glare turned to Venison. And that's when it hit her. It was like a well oiled brick had shoved into the small of her back. She galumphed forward, losing all of her composure and then some.

The Deerling was cowering by a platform of scarves wound together by chance. His forelegs shifted uneasily when he noticed her gaze, as if there was some great gelatinous weight on top of his head and he had to keep moving about so it wouldn’t fall off. Blob slowly drifted forward; puzzled at this display, moreso because she forgot what embarrassment was like for the living (they couldn’t just turn invisible on command when they felt a blush coming). Venison yelped and looked away. Startled, Blob accosted him again, why was he running away? What did he just do? Why did he try to hit her? How had he succeeded? The last one left a bit of an angry twinge on her face, and a sheepish grin on Venison’s.

If he couldn’t get away from the failure by hoofing it, he sure as hell would try hoofing it. Vertically. He tried to leap off towards the ceiling, any way that he could get away from the scowling ghost and the sweat and the heat and the sweat would be good, right? The band wrapped around his left leg begged to differ, the markings glowing and pulling the leg back down. _NO, YOU MADE THE c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠ ̭͙̝ ͖͍̖͍͓͕̌̓̊̎̈̎̊ͅ,, YOU WILL LIVE BY IT._ Venison shuddered, adding terror to his list of emotions; the wide doe-eyed terror that grips a small deer-like Pokemon. The one that makes them stand completely still.

Blob considered this an opportunity. Blob considered herself an opportunist, how else did she become a spirit, then, hmm? She couldn’t just pass this up, now could she? Cautiously, she edged towards the floor, nearer to the ground where she didn’t have to focus so much on her flying. Instead, she could focus on Venison’s flying. The Deerling found his legs giving way under him, the unseen weight of the unfelt mass that had made his legs so wobbly came crashing down, leaving a trail of sweat running down his face. What was happpennneniengineigengiengaaaaaaah.

Blob’s concentration almost broke when she chuckled, perhaps some deeper, mischevious part of her had done it subconsciously, to make her opponent drop a bit in the air. Venison was too afraid to speak at this point, fearing that instead of words what would come out was more sweat and blushing and oh dear more sweat I’m floating aren’t I?



*Eifie*





blob of actual blobbiness
Misdreavus (F) [Levitate] @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




, @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_THESE ARE HARD TO SEE THROUGH_
Health: 78% | Energy: 88%
Condition: _”Hehe ur floatin’”_
* Taunt ~ Taunt ~ Telekinesis *

*Dragon*





delicious venison
Deerling (M) [Sap Sipper] @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_DIS BAND IS HOLDING ME DOWN MAN_
Health: 93% | Energy: 94%
Condition: Taunted (2 more actions), Floating (2 more actions)
_”I can’t walk on air! Send halp! Urk.”_
* Double-Edge ~ nothing ~ ohgodimfloatingthisiswhatiwantedbutnot *​



Spoiler: Rolls:



Hah, fooled ya! These are as empty as the choice item appreciation club!




*Calculations:*
Blob’s Health:
100 - 22 = 78%

Blob’s Energy:
100 – 4 (Taunt) – 4 (Taunt) – 4 (Telekinesis) = 88%

Venison’s Health:
100 - 7 (Double Edge Recoil) = 93%

Venison’s Energy:
100 – 6 (Double-Edge) = 94%

*Notes:*
-Bounce didn’t go through because Choice items lock you into one damaging move per round.
-THE ARENA IS DISAPPOINTED AT YOUR POOR USE OF c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠ ̭͙̝. THERE ARE FACES TO BE MASHED, YET THEY GO UNMASHED WHILE YOU TITTER ABOUT YOUR TIME. _THIS_ IS A TIME OF ACTION. A TIME OF c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠.
- c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠ ̭͙̝ wisely ™

-Dragon commands next.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 7, 2015)

TruetoCheese said:


> -Double-Edge is a normal type move, so it didn’t really work on blob >.>


Ah, that is why we made the *c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠* to have Foresight in effect permanently! (Also, blob probably used energy, right?)


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 7, 2015)

Eifie said:


> Ah, that is why we made the *c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠* to have Foresight in effect permanently! (Also, blob probably used energy, right?)


Fffffffffff I knew I forgot something. Fixed. I'll edit the description later, on a phone right now.

Fixed all the stuffs.


----------



## Dragon (Apr 9, 2015)

oh my goD I can't believe I forgot what choice items do. But you know what, we're still winning, so >:[ Just spam Seed Bomb, venison! Remember, deer don't feel fear!

*Seed Bomb x3*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 9, 2015)

You know what's a dick move? *Skill Swap* is a hilariously dick move. Do it. Then *Will-O-Wisp* and then finally *Hex* the strange levitating deer. Oh yeah.

*Skill Swap ~ Will-O-Wisp ~ Hex*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 10, 2015)

*Round Two*

*Eifie*





blob of actual blobbiness
Misdreavus (F) [Levitate] @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




, @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_THESE ARE HARD TO SEE THROUGH_
Health: 78% | Energy: 88%
Condition: _”Hehe ur floatin’”_
* Skill Swap ~ Will-O-Wisp ~ Hex *

*Dragon*





delicious venison
Deerling (M) [Sap Sipper] @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_DIS BAND IS HOLDING ME DOWN MAN_
Health: 93% | Energy: 94%
Condition: Taunted (2 more actions), Floating (2 more actions)
_”I can’t walk on air! Send halp! Urk.”_
* Seed Bomb ~ Seed Bomb~ Seed Bomb*​

There are several things that come to one’s mind when one notices an herbivorous creature suspended in midair (Three more if said creature is cartwheeling, and one less if it is currently ejecting its lunch). Now, blob of actual blobbiness was a ghost, so many of these things were unavailable to her, due to a ghost lacking the proper tastebuds, wildlife shelters, and grilling equipment. There was one that she could do, and that was the broad category of “mess around with oh yes.” Understandably, a Deerling would reject such plans, because it involved aforementioned Deerling received the bad end of the stick. (It is debatable which end of the stick is truly bad, as they are often indiscernible from one another. Unless one has a nail through it, that’s probably the bad one.)  Thinking along these lines, delicious venison (named for his calling in life) shook his head from side to side, trying to dislodge grains and small furry mammals that had found themselves in his coat. He only needed the grains- the baby squirrel was left to fall into the pile of c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠ with a startled yelp.

Blob saw this happening, and she didn’t like it. She’s had her fair share of watching her trainer torch venison shaped meals while cackling into a charcoal grill. She knows that they often fight back, if only because the seed-shaped pockmarks beside her trainer’s swollen cheeks tell her so. She locked frightful eyes with the Deerling, whose pupils were dilated in fear but oscillated between shrunken and expanded as he attempted to hide his fear. Blob ignored the fluctuating visual field and plopped open her mouth, guzzling inordinate amounts of air. There was a high-pitched squeak like a little female vacuum cleaner just turned on that almost goes unnoticed because blob sucked the sound right back in again. Venison felt his flank being pulled forward, without his express consent, and tried to shuffle it back down. He chuckled a bit since the hairs being tugged at by the vacuum were tickling him as they rubbed against each other. 

Yet his flank would not be deterred, and he was upended in the air, a flock of seeds hanging from his coat. A throbbing ball of blueish-yellow light broke free off his green coat, leaving seizures on its way to blob. It twirled in the vacuum not unlike the bottom of a sink until it finally slid itself into the Misdreavus. The sphere was much too large to consume, and it ended up looking like it was eating her instead. Blob was bathed in a white sheen that ran down her body following a shiver, and she slowly floated to the ground. A secondary ball jerked out of her head, she shuddered when it did so, and floated high above to the Deerling. Venison strained to double-time away from the foreign object, but his suspension stopped him cold. While he spun like he’d been set against the spokes of a wheel the ball thumped onto his head. It popped and he heard a fizzing sound too close for comfort. Once his eyes open, still oscillating from fear, albeit slower, he noticed that…nothing’s changed?

He narrowed his eyes at the Misdreavus, now nonchalantly whistling on the ground. An aerial barrage of seeds follows through on his vengeful thoughts and streak towards the ghost type. Blob lazes her gaze towards the artillery strike with a blank expression on her face, her gaze shifted slightly to the right of venison. The seeds impacted with her cloak and, other than a few ruffles, just disappeared into the incorporeal vastness beneath. 

Blob’s grin turned up to face venison full on, a warm smile like that after an equally warm meal. So warm that she spits at him. Venison is disgusted at the action, arching his legs up to float away, but he drops his hoof back down somewhat when it isn’t saliva that comes out. Flaring shades of pale blue like they were swaying petals danced around a sphere of burning black. The orb’s motions through the air were jerky, like they weren’t actually there at all. That someone had looked at this slice in time and every so often painted in a flowering blue flame in drying acrylics. Venison could only tell it was swaying because the ethereal artist was skilled enough to suggest swaying. He didn’t even notice as the flame touched the center of his chest and winked out of existence. It was only moments later that he felt the artist was now cutting through him with burning paints.

His wailing intensified, willing another round of seeds to fly off his coat with explosive determination. Blob mumbled something about seeds being the only way he could express himself, stupid young meat, never knowing what’s good for them before they’re cooked rare. The seeds peppered her again, and she twitched at them being absorbed by whatever she stole from that grass-type. Truth be told, she didn’t understand how he ate these things; her spit of disgust wasn’t just for show. Though she had to agree that they were indeed nutritious, she was feeling better already! Her nibbling done, she set to work on her next maneuver, it was a good thing she had something to eat, because this one required an occult level of concentration.

Her eyes flared to life, commanding whatever being that willed the painted flame to life to return once more. Her chants release curving streaks of black from behind her. They shuddered with life they were not used to, cursed things twisted into arcane streaks. The murky inks of the curves were more of a prison to contain the truly twisted things inside. Her reddened glasses set themselves on the Deerling, still lolling through the air, and mark him as the target. The inky lines jerked through the space between them, taking care to thunder through the crimson lenses, as if being painted one by one in bold, thick strokes. Venison yelped when they touched his skin, but he felt nothing. Of course, he was now wary to such tricks, he feels nothing at first, but then he feels everything afterwards. On cue, the tendrils bulged at the end, shoving some monstrous curse in through the Deerling’s hide. Venison felt an injected bulge of pain creep into his insides, then blossom outwards, fanning through his body. The wounds they left exploded and rocked his insides together, sending searing gouts of torment rippling through him whenever they touched the blooming flame. The seeds that shook off him in his stupor reflected his torture, as their trajectory was haphazard. Blob actually had to put in some effort to shuffle around the field and gobble them up. She looked strangely like an octopus flitting about the seafloor, but the lack of tentacles only made her feel more out of place.



*Eifie*





blob of actual blobbiness
Misdreavus (F) [_Sap Sipper_] @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




, @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_oh they're actually kind of useful_
Health: 78% | Energy: 78%
Condition: Attack +3
_”i wanna floats :c”_
* Skill Swap ~ Will-O-Wisp ~ Hex*

*Dragon*





delicious venison
Deerling (M) [_Levitate_] @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_NOTHING CAN HOLD ME DOWN MANG_
Health: 68% | Energy: 85%
Condition: Burned (3% damage over the round)
_”deer feel fear deer feel fear dear feal feer deer feer feel...”_
* Seed Bomb ~ Seed Bomb ~ Seed Bomb*​



Spoiler: Rolls:



Will-O-Wisp: Accuracy (29/100, HIT)



*Calculations:*
Blob’s Health:
78%

Blob’s Energy:
88 – 3 (Skill Swap) - 3 (Will-O-Wisp) – 4 (Hex) = 78%

Venison’s Health:
93 – 23 (Hex) – 2 (Burn) = 68%

Venison’s Energy:
94 – 3 * 3 (Seed Bombs) = 85%

*Notes:*
-Different Hex description for a different reffing! More funs for everyone!
-After the Choice Specs boost, Hex had a Base Power of 195. 1. 9. 5. Foresight be damned...
- I had no c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠ but to not use the c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠ this round. Forgive me for my poor c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠s. Let's just say I'm saving them up, yeah that's right, for the novelty, of course. Good idea, brain.

- On that note, it’s Eifie’s turn to c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠


----------



## Eifie (Apr 10, 2015)

Okay, blob, you know what would be bad? It would be bad if delicious venison decided to bounce right up into the air and STAY THERE while you sink to your doom in a sea of choice items. That would be pretty bad. You know what would be hilarious? It would be hilarious if you freaking levitated your own self as high as you possibly can into the air with *Telekinesis*. That'd be freaking hilarious. Come on, if you can levitate a deer you can surely levitate yourself! Don't let him escape you! There's gotta be a ceiling in c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠ ̭͙̝ ͖͍̖͍͓͕̌̓̊̎̈̎̊ͅḩ̧̮̞̣̬̭̈̌͗̎̅̄̕è̛̹͖̳̣͙͕̹̽̅̐͑́l̢͙͖͚̖͙̣̔͗̂͑̚̚̕l̨̮̞̲̻̦͈̑̋̄̍̃̌͝, right?!

Then idk just *Hex* him a bunch.

*Telekinesis (self) ~ Hex ~ Hex*


----------



## Dragon (Apr 10, 2015)

gently headdesks

Okay, venison! Eifie seems to think we're going to Bounce up and try to escape ḩ̧̮̞̣̬̭̈̌͗̎̅̄̕è̛̹͖̳̣͙͕̹̽̅̐͑́l̢͙͖͚̖͙̣̔͗̂͑̚̚̕l̨̮̞̲̻̦͈̑̋̄̍̃̌͝, so we are not going to do that >:[ Instead, Grasswhistle once blob Telekinesis's herself and you have 100% accuracy, then Aromatherapy your burn away. And finish with a nice Double-Edge right in blob's face!!!

*Grasswhistle ~ Aromatherapy ~ Double-Edge*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 10, 2015)

*Round Three*

*Eifie*





blob of actual blobbiness
Misdreavus (F) [_Sap Sipper_] @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




, @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_oh they're actually kind of useful_
Health: 78% | Energy: 78%
Condition: Attack +3
_”i wanna floats :c”_
* Telekinesis (self) ~ Hex ~ Hex *

*Dragon*





delicious venison
Deerling (M) [_Levitate_] @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_NOTHING CAN HOLD ME DOWN MANG_
Health: 68% | Energy: 85%
Condition: Burned (3% damage over the round)
_”deer feel fear deer feel fear dear feal feer deer feer feel...”_
*  Grasswhistle ~ Aromatherapy ~ Double-Edge*​

Blob pouted. It’s unfair, devoid of any justice from head to toe! She had to trade away her lovely airborne capabilities so she could eat some grains. They aren’t even helping! She doesn’t need physical strength, damnit, she needs mental strength. She turns to hiss at her trainer, but of course Eifie has already sunk deep below the sea of c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠, presumably swathed in scarves and fashion. Blob’s lower lip bulged further outward, a single tear rolled down her cheek and bumped into one of her jewels. Maybe she shouldn’t complain all that much, not when someone is fighting for her life down there, trying to claw off hordes of sunglasses fine linens. But maybe she could just have a bit of floatiness again? It wouldn’t be that selfish, right? Of course not. Grinning, she thrust her head upwards and rekindled her flight. This was kind of hard, she mused, trying to right herself in the air. It was different from her inherent flotation mechanism. She had to concentrate here, keep refilling the air up under her when it thinned out. She had to keep her skirt maintained so that no one bit was too floaty, she certainly didn’t want to end up like her deer friend.

Speaking of deer, venison had been spinning in place, waiting with bated breath for the Misdreavus to make her move. His snout lit up when she started to balloon around the air. Perfect, he smirked. His smirk unfurled into a puckering of his lips, he dropped his eyelids and began cooing at his foe. The ghost type lifted an eyebrow, the hell was he doing now? Maybe all that air had gone to his…hea…d… Blob’s hair fell forward. Her body tumbled backward. Her jewels spun about with her form, casting beams of light here and there. Floating she may have been, but sleeping on the job led to a very tumultuous existence.

Venison breathed out, untensing his leg muscles. With the beast outside now set to sleep, he could work on the blasted flame rumbling inside him. He shook some greenery off his back, he did so for a while, actually. If there was any gelatin nearby, it would’ve rushed over when it saw its mating dance. Alas, the foodstuff would be disappointed, as venison was merely letting tufts of grass unfurl, allowing herbal oils to seep out from beneath them. They layered his body and sparkled every time the careening Misdreavus’ passed by, her necklace shooting off stray reflections of light. The flower perched upon his head trickled some fine powder down onto his snout. He inhaled, proceeded to sneeze, then assured himself this was not actually the stun spore and he was fine. He was so calm that he didn’t even remember that he couldn’t learn stun spore. The balm soothed his sore nerves and dripped far down into his body. It seemed to work against gravity, he thought, but he was too tranquil to notice he was spinning about in the air, letting the oil slosh through him. Wherever the burning was, the oil went, and contrary to fire and oil’s normal interactions, the pain was washed away. He felt like someone had just poured mouthwash through him, his muzzle rested happily on his smile. Of course there was a twinge of pain, as mouthwash has to have a bit of a jerk to bring you back from serenity’s edge. He blinked. The burning was gone! Hurrah!

His jumps for joy were enough to unsettle blob’s layer of slumber. She opened one eye, then closed it, whispered something unintelligible (though you would swear she said “ten more minutes moooom”). She opened her other eye, then her other one. Then she blinked repeatedly, because she didn’t have hands to rub out the residual sleepiness. She yawned and waved towards venison, who absentmindedly waved back. She blinked. Wait…why isn’t he convulsing in pain. Hmm…she had to test this. A whisper later, an army of inky spines surged out of her back. Embracing the totality of the octopus she had decided to imitate, she drooped downwards and slammed each individual murky line into venison. The deerling cried out, but this was not right. He was not convulsing in terror, his legs were not skittering, and his eyes were not twitching in abject torment. Madness! Utter madness!

Venison did in fact object to his abjective ejections of pain. It didn’t hurt as much as before, but boy did it hurt. The lines still pierced the surface of his skin, they still stood there, trying to thrust more pain into him. He wriggled them off, tensing and shaking his muscles about. He growled, clearly he wasn’t burnt anymore, did she need to test? She could’ve just asked! That was just plain _rude_. Gears in his head slowly began to turn, convincing each other to stand up for themselves. Stand up he did. Venison wobbled his knees trying to straighten his legs until they were parallel. He brought his head down low, pointing his unhorned head directly at blob. It helped when he imagined he was a majestic, horned Sawsbuck. She wanted reindeer? Well it was going to rain, dear. With a kick of his hind legs, he set off galloping through the air, tearing across the room. Blob, still busy interviewing the accursed black lines, didn’t notice when a pound of venison smashed into her. His skull rammed into the side of her face, squishing her cheek and causing her to blurt out mid-question. She spun away from him, carrying his momentum along like a spider trying to dance over a drain. She thumped into the wall on the far side and slumped onto a pile of scarves. The spines convulsed and retracted, you could almost hear them tutting reproachfully.



*Eifie*





blob of actual blobbiness
Misdreavus (F) [_Sap Sipper_] @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




, @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_please don’t break mister glasses_
Health: 56% | Energy: 71%
Condition: Attack +3
_”urk”_
* Telekinesis (self) ~ zZZzz ~ Hex *

*Dragon*





delicious venison
Deerling (M) [_Levitate_] @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_pretty smooth moves there, crash-bandy_
Health: 50% | Energy: 63%
Condition:_”I am one with the deer. The deer is me, I am the deer.”_
* Grasswhistle ~ Aromatherapy ~ Double-Edge*​



Spoiler: Rolls:



As clear and unburdened as venison’s mind. Aaaaaah~



*Calculations:*
Blob’s Health:
78 – 22 (Double-Edge) = 56%

Blob’s Energy:
78 – 3 (Telekinesis) - 4 (Hex) = 71%

Venison’s Health:
68 – 11 (Hex) – 7 (Double-Edge Recoil) = 50%

Venison’s Energy:
85 – 1 (Grass Whistle) – 3 (Aromatherapy) – 9 (Double-Edge) – 3 (Double-Edge Error) = 63%

*Notes:*
-It appears I made an error calculating Double-Edge’s energy cost in the first round, it actually cost 9% energy instead of 6%. Corrected it this round, oopsie.
-blob came down from her high horse on the last action. Venison's still a high deer.
-It's funny because he _crash_ed into her while wearing a _band._ Hyuk hyuk.
-Just adding in that Grass Whistle couldn't miss against blob, as per Telekinesis' effects. And that blob can't be put to sleep ever again you monster for the rest of the battle.
-Mentioning now that blob was asleep for one action.

-Dragon, time to make your final c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠


----------



## Dragon (Apr 10, 2015)

TruetoCheese said:


> She wanted reindeer? Well it was going to rain, dear.


cries a single tear

(And just checking that venison's Aromatherapy didn't also wake up blob, since it's only supposed to affect allies?)

Nice, _now_ we can Bounce around! Use a bunch of one action Bounces to smash blob down into t̨̺͎̳͛͗́͠h͖̞͖̱͒͂̍̂e̛̤͕͚̱͐̌͒ ̢̖̲͕̍̒͛̚d̢̛̮͕̰͗͌̚e̛̖̞̰͗̄̇͜p̬͈̣̣̐̇̇͝t̺͍̯̣̀͗̅̑ḩ͚̪̳͗̎̈́̕s̘̠̯̱̒̌̅̑ ̨̜̯̖̂͛͝͝o͖̬̭̲͊͑͑̕f̜̱̰͚̂͐̽̿ ̛̮̣̣̱̐̌͗ḧ̡̙̼́̈́͜͠e̠̟͙̰̓̾͗̉l̮̦̝̙̋̈́͛̽l͈͚̝͙̃̉͋̽. Then, continue to (one action) Bounce her into hell, but if you Bounce up and can't see her, just.. stay.. up... instead. Keep going higher and try to escape hell (hahaha levitate). It's not a conditional if it's still the same attack, right??? 

*Bounce x3*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 10, 2015)

Dragon said:


> cries a single tear
> 
> (And just checking that venison's Aromatherapy didn't also wake up blob, since it's only supposed to affect allies?)


Nah, she just slept for one whole action as per the Arena's ruling.

EDIT: It's in the reffing now, for clarity's sake.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 10, 2015)

Nuh-uh, man. I want that Choice Band. *Trick* it away from him, then *Me First* to try a Bounce of your own and then... let's try another dick move! *Trick Room*! Aha! I mean, we haven't gotten rid of the command order thing yet, so let's use it. lmao

*Trick ~ Me First ~ Trick Room*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 10, 2015)

*Round Four*

*Eifie*





blob of actual blobbiness
Misdreavus (F) [_Sap Sipper_] @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




, @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_please don’t break mister glasses_
Health: 56% | Energy: 71%
Condition: Attack +3
_”urk”_
* Trick ~ Me First ~ Trick Room *

*Dragon*





delicious venison
Deerling (M) [_Levitate_] @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_pretty smooth moves there, crash-bandy_
Health: 50% | Energy: 63%
Condition:_”I am one with the deer. The deer is me, I am the deer.”_
* Bounce ~ Bounce ~ Bounce*​

Venison wobbled his legs and shook his back with a determined glare in his eyes. This would’ve been more intimidating had he not been floating, which made his legs wave around like part of a wind chime had gone rogue. Blob unstuck herself from the wall and shook her head about. She knew exactly what to do. The Misdreavus purred at her foe. Was venison going away? Going far away and never coming down? The Deerling’s confidence faded along with his smirk. Huh? I- I am coming back down…right? Blob shook her head slightly, ceding this point. But nonetheless she wanted to give her deer friend something to remember her by. Venison nodded even slower than blob had moved, eying her with caution. The Misdreavus leapt up for a second, a far cry from her former levitability, but it would have to do, and did a quick twirl in the air. He glasses clattered along her face as it journeyed in a circle then flung off towards venison. The Deerling tried to raise his legs to block the projectile spectacles, but he was too slow and they planted themselves firmly on his face, the rim edging into his cheeks. It barely fit over his snout, and it made his whinnying a bit more nasal. 

He couldn’t see very well now, but as he leapt upwards he noted a peculiar lack of clothy weight tugging at his left hoof. His body was rigid as it ascended, mainly out of fear, partially from preserving his initial posture for maximum smackery. At the apex of the leap, he craned his head upwards to see a sight most terrible. The ceiling was also made of c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠ items. His mournful mewling accelerated downwards as he stomped into the Misdreavus’ face. He didn’t even notice that he’d landed, just that the air below him was now more cloudy and thick and blankety. Blob mumbled from underneath a hoof. Venison lifted it and brought his gaze down in one move, leading to a shriek, a yelp and a disentangling.

Blob noted the impatient clopping of venison’s feet against the emptiness of the air. He wanted to go up again, what was up there that it was so special? Curiosity is generally unbounded in ghosts, as there’s no cat left for it to kill. Curiosity is such a driving force that the spookier side tends to forget that others can be affected by curiosity’s ill will. She wanted to see it now, and she would be first. Her gaze narrowed and settled on the Deerling’s jittering, anxious knees. How they moved, how they wobbled in the air. Something in blob’s head clicked, and she figured it all out.  She furled the edges of her skirt underneath her, gathering up as much air into the makeshift balloon as possible. Before she left on her adventure, she called out to venison. It was a shrill yelp, enough to distract the Deerling looking skyward. He dropped his sight and his attention to her, only to find she was gone. Only a puff of cloud below her, and only a rush of air whipping against him. Shrugging, venison turned to look upward and shrieked.

Blob was actually kind of annoyed. There wasn’t anything interesting up there, and the stupid deer had only wasted her time. She thumped her curled up form into the Deerling’s head, looking as if someone had thrown a purple dumpling at him. She flipped backwards off him and blew a raspberry before he could react. Startled, venison did the only thing he knew how to do. He leapt upwards and away from his foe. Up near the drooping scarves he could find peace and solace once more. His mind wandered along their stripes and their markings, some polka-dotted, some frayed, why is there a banana there? The rush of air from below woke him from his clothed dream. His hoofs fell through the vast space between them. He hadn’t looked down before, on instinct, and he wasn’t going to now. His eyes were scrunched shut and only opened once he hit solid Misdreavus.

Blob’s fearful wailing was silenced when a hoof pierced and scrunched up her face. Venison chuckled, it looked like the cloth above, kind of, if someone had stepped in it. He wasn’t wrong, the Misdreavus’ face was more or less a rag above a puddle that someone had just stepped in absentmindedly. This time it was her that shoved off and out from under him, skittering away like the wind had gathered up falling laundry. Venison wobbled in the air, fearing he would fall, and then realising he could levitate.

Blob’s bag of tricks wasn’t empty, oh no. Disregarding the face she looked like a deflated bag right now, she started to spin about on the ground. Her splayed incorporeal membrane twirled across the uneven floor like only a tutu performing a ballet. As she spun, clear white lines unfolded from beneath her, extending their length and slapping onto the ground soundlessly. Venison knew they had to be slapping, because they bounced a bit when they hit the ground, there was just no noise to go with but the one in his head. The net of squares spread across the room, encasing it in the segmented wire mesh of a cube. Blob was not done, however, and her twirling slowed as she rose from her flattened form. She twisted on the ground like a potter’s wheel was beneath her, and slowly rose as if she was being shaped. With a pop, she flung back into her normal form, releasing a wave of lime green light below her. Venison backed away from the spreading lime as best he could. He jumped.

He soared through the air with eyes closed, hoping that whatever attack that was didn’t follow him. He felt the rush of air around him slow, and that single fleeting moment of weightlessness arrive. His eyes snapped open to see the horror above. The ceiling of clothed mess was covered in a thin lime outline, every curve, every corner, ever cranny was layered in the thing. His mouth was frozen agape as he fell, stomping onto the Misdreavus again. This time the target had been blob’s head, and she almost felt her face get tugged upwards when the hoof connected with her would-be scalp. She was still feeling a little loose from the spinning, and a foot to the head didn’t help matters. She tried to shake the deer off, but found that there was a creeping rust building up inside her. She opened and closed her mouth reflexively, it felt heavy and metal and it hurt when she moved it. She could barely move her head up. This was painful, she mewled.



*Eifie*





blob of actual blobbiness
Misdreavus (F) [_Sap Sipper_] @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_Active_, @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_I have a bandana! Arrr_
Health: 29% | Energy: 45%
Condition: Attack +3, Paralysed (Severe)
_”at least I put that attack to use…”_
* Trick ~ Me First (Bounce) ~ Trick Room *

*Dragon*





delicious venison
Deerling (M) [_Levitate_] @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_my hindsight is 20/20! I don’t need these!_
Health: 50% | Energy: 36%
Condition:_”what is this shaky room D:”_
* Bounce ~ Bounce ~ Bounce*​
*Other:*
-Trick Room is in effect for the next three rounds. This is the current ruling in the database, but I'm not entirely clear on if it applies here.



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Bounce: Accuracy (14/100, HIT), Effect Chance (94/100, NO EFFECT)
A2:
blob’s Bounce: Accuracy (84/100, HIT? Nope, explained below.),  Effect Chance (56/100, NO EFFECT)
venison’s Bounce: Accuracy (71/100, HIT),  Effect Chance (86/100, NO EFFECT)

A3:
venison’s Bounce: Accuracy (15/100, HIT),  Effect Chance (15/100, _PARALYSIS_)



*Calculations:*
Blob’s Health:
56 – 9 * 3 (Bounce) = 29%

Blob’s Energy:
71 – 3 (Trick) – 18 (Me First) - 5 (Trick Room) = 45%

Venison’s Health:
50%

Venison’s Energy:
63 – 9 * 3 (Bounce) = 36%

*Notes:*
-Venison’s final Bounce paralysed blob! Leading right into a Trick Room…oh dear. So now blob is now faster than Venison. At the cost of having a 25% chance of one of her moves failing (note, this can only happen once in the match, as stated in the arena rules).
-Trick swapped the choice items on the first action, so venison’s bounce didn’t have as much of a kick anymore. Blob’s crash, though, put the dump in dumpling.
-I put a base energy cost of 2% for Me First, which the stolen move’s energy cost was added on to.
-Boing.
-EDIT: Since you've convinced me, blob's Bounce has now been retconned in the greatest possibly way. It did not hit venison. The description doesn't reflect this at the moment, but I'll change it when I have more time.

-Dragon commands first, as per Trick Room’s c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠


----------



## Eifie (Apr 10, 2015)

Did you do the calcs with Bounce as a Normal-type attack instead of flying? :o It seems like venison's Bounces shouldn't have had any modifiers, but he was weak to blob's.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 10, 2015)

Eifie said:


> Did you do the calcs with Bounce as a Normal-type attack instead of flying? :o It seems like venison's Bounces shouldn't have had any modifiers, but he was weak to blob's.


There appears to be a phantom 1% added onto venison's bounces (and cut off his energy). Fixed.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 10, 2015)

Aha! Now they are tied! But blob's still seems to be missing a 1.5x from either the Me First or the band or the super effectiveness, or is it me who is missing something at 6am?!


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 10, 2015)

Eifie said:


> Aha! Now they are tied! But blob's still seems to be missing a 1.5x from either the Me First or the band or the super effectiveness, or is it me who is missing something at 6am?!


Well shit. So many multipliers @.@

Fixed.


----------



## Dragon (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm wondering if blob's Bounce would have actually hit, though? If it was also a one-action Bounce, wouldn't the action have gone something like: blob Bounces up, venison Bounces up, blob comes down, and then venison comes down and hits.

Uhhhh if that doesn't get redacted though, this might be our last round, venison :[ What a terrible time to suddenly be faster, wow. We don't... really have any cool toys that aren't just straight up attacking or useful w/o conditionals so......... shit let's be terrible

*Protect x3*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 10, 2015)

Dragon said:


> I'm wondering if blob's Bounce would have actually hit, though? If it was also a one-action Bounce, wouldn't the action have gone something like: blob Bounces up, venison Bounces up, blob comes down, and then venison comes down and hits.
> 
> Uhhhh if that doesn't get redacted though, this might be our last round, venison :[ What a terrible time to suddenly be faster, wow. We don't... really have any cool toys that aren't just straight up attacking or useful w/o conditionals so......... shit let's be terrible
> 
> *Protect x3*


I always thought of a one action Bounce as being just that Pokemon doing the attack on its action, the full attack. Because if you're going for dodging the enemy's attack on that action and then getting in damage yourself, it seems a bit too powerful. Even for an extra 3% energy. The two action bounce has an understandable drawback, it takes two actions to complete, whereas having the dodge on a one action Bounce would achieve the same effect and just trade an action for 3% energy. I would take that trade almost any day.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 10, 2015)

You actually can use a one action Bounce that way if you're faster than your opponent. It's kind of iffy since blob was not using it to dodge an attack so I hoped she would come down before venison came up. Or she would land on his head in the air, haha. It also makes sense for her to have just plain missed, so I await your verdict :O


----------



## Dragon (Apr 10, 2015)

And Misdreavus/Deerling only have a difference of 10 speed points, so maybe that could factor into venison going up before blob came down..? 10 points is less than some refs' speed stat changes, right ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Eifie (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh, wow, Deerling is a lot faster than I thought. Yeah, Bounce probably shouldn't have hit, especially with the near-miss accuracy roll so there can be no sky bounce battle shenanigans.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 10, 2015)

Fair enough, that's enough points towards venison surviving. And since it's such a high-impact move (in more ways than one :D) I've edited the battle accordingly. I'll get the description done later, so feel free to modify your orders, Dragon.


----------



## Dragon (Apr 10, 2015)

[whispers] rad... Okay, we can work with this, maybe! Hopefully. (oh deer.) We still don't have many moves that aren't straight attacks sooo let'sss also capitalize on moves that haven't been changed yet. Venison, since you have no signature move, blast away with Natural Gift :O

*Natural Gift x3*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 10, 2015)

Hm, blob, you can take two Natural Gifts as long as neither crits, but am I willing to take the risk?! I guess not. So *Mimic* that Bounce, give me a *Pain Split*, and then *Bounce* your way to victory! Mimic and Pain Split require no movement, so you should be good for those! And since you'll hopefully be up in the air, maybe the last Natural Gift will do a bit less because distance! Ha-ha!

*Mimic (Bounce) ~ Pain Split ~ Bounce (one action)*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 10, 2015)

*Round Five*

*Eifie*





blob of actual blobbiness
Misdreavus (F) [_Sap Sipper_] @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_Active_, @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_I have a bandana! Arrr_
Health: 29% | Energy: 45%
Condition: Attack +3, Paralysed (Severe)
_”at least I put that attack to use…”_
* Mimic (Bounce) ~ Pain Split ~ Bounce (one action) *

*Dragon*





delicious venison
Deerling (M) [_Levitate_] @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_my hindsight is 20/20! I don’t need these!_
Health: 50% | Energy: 36%
Condition:_”what is this shaky room D:”_
* Natural Gift ~ Natural Gift ~ Natural Gift *​

Blob shook to life, dropping her bored expression in favour of a more inquisitive cut of the jaw. Her eyes ran across the Deerling’s muscles, or lack thereof. She oohed and aahed. It was amazing that something so frail looking could even stand up properly. Though properly was debatable. Blob lifted her mental glasses of learning off her head (she didn’t have the real ones; the damned toothpick-legged sack of meat had those). She shook her mind’s fist in anger, and then put it right back where it was next to her mind’s eye. She’d studied all she needed to, all she had to do now was wait.

Venison felt the fatigue crawl up his legs, every sinew of muscle seemed to be going numb, like the tendons had snapped painlessly and were refusing to act. He was, more or less, on his last legs. He exhaled a hot puff of air. At least he wouldn’t need his legs for this one. His sighing mouth opened wider, and wider and wider. Until all that was gazing at blob was an open mouth and a squeamish tongue trying to shrink backwards. A beam of pure light materialized in front of venison’s maw, cutting through the air with refined purpose. Unlike those second-rate beams, this one could bend and swerve and turn through or around every obstacle to find its foe. Before the beam shattered blob’s preconceptions about light right in her face,  it decided to toy with physics a bit more. Right in front of her eyes, the edge of the beam twisted into a clenched fist. It reared back and punched her in the noggin, then retreated back into venison’s mouth. The Deerling grinned. _That was a physical move, right?_

Blob squeaked when one of her hair tendrils patted the affected area, it was warm to the touch and very raw. Standing absolutely still to deter all possible movement, and by extension all possible not-movement that could occur, she focused her driving force forward. Her billowing skirt and head grew limp and drained as a pure white spirit in the shape of a small Misdreavus drooped out of the middle jewel on her necklace. It flicked its gaze here and there, looking for a kindred soul. Right there in front of it was the beating lifeforce of venison. Overjoyed, the little spirit rushed over and grabbed the Deerling’s lifeforce away from it. Over on this plane, time was too slow to care for the fancies of spirits. Blob’s incandescent spirit tugged at the Deerling’s with an unseen force, and spun it around playfully, crying out in joy. At first venison’s spirit was a bit apprehensive, but soon was lost in the whirling of it. They both leapt and ran around the room, unsettling dust on c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠ items and poking at the lime green covering on the walls to see if it would bite. They climbed up to the ceiling and looked at the world when it was upside down, then they did headstands to look at it upside down another way. Laughing and cheering they drew back to the center of the battlefield. Their playtime was tiring, fatiguing, but they had a lot of fun. And hey, at least they shared the pain. Blob’s spirit nodded, it sure was fun having someone else to share the fun with. They both smiled and returned to their respective owners, clambering in through still gaping orifices.
Time snapped back to attention. Venison coughed and sputtered, what the heck just entered his mouth. He dropped his tongue back out and tried to examine it for foreign objects. What looked like little white hoofprints faded back into the pinkish red. He shrugged and took the open opportunity to fire another punch-beam at blob.

The Misdreavus tumbled backwards like a thrown napkin. Her spirit crawling in wasn’t what had jerked her back to life, but the concentrated ball of light that kept uppercutting her did. She frowned. It was time to end this. She twirled once on the ground for effect before thrusting herself upwards. She imagined what her foe’s face must look like, she’d taken his move! Again! This time forever! Well, at least until the battle ended, but it was long enough! She curled up her skirt again and assumed the dumpling landing position.

On the way down another fist of light knocked her on the forehead, leaving her a bit dizzier as she descended. Venison’s pre-emptive smile was knocked right off his face when the Misdreavus sailed onto his snout with a thump. They both rolled for a while, blob clinging onto the floating deer as he tumbled towards a wall. At the last second his instincts kicked in and he kicked backwards, stopping them against the wall and pushing both of them forwards. Blob went flying back towards her original position and landed mostly unharmed, if not a bit flattened. She gathered up her splayed skirt and shook her head. They locked gazes and venison tried to clop at the ground to appear intimidating. In the end his leg looked like someone was dangling a wet noodle, but blob understood the message. The playing field was level, it was time for the final showdown.



*Eifie*





blob of actual blobbiness
Misdreavus (F) [_Sap Sipper_] @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_Active_, @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_I’ve had to steal to use you right, but that’s what a pirate does! Arr! _
Health: 12% | Energy: 27%
Condition: Attack +3, Paralysed (Severe)
_”it’s the final countdown!”_
*Mimic (Bounce) ~ Pain Split ~ Bounce
*

*Dragon*





delicious venison
Deerling (M) [_Levitate_] @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_You are not helpful in the slightest_
Health: 10% (CAPPED) | Energy: 24%
Condition:_”rawr? do deers rawr? rawr.”_
* Natural Gift ~ Natural Gift ~ Natural Gift *​
*Other:*
-Trick Room is in effect for the next two rounds.



Spoiler: Rolls:



A3:
Paralysis: (26/100, NO PARALYSIS)




*Calculations:*
Blob’s Health:
29 – 11 (Natural Gift) + 16 (Pain Split) – 11 (Natural Gift) – 11 (Natural Gift) = 12%

Blob’s Energy:
45 – 1 (Mimic) – 8 (Pain Split) – 9 (Bounce) = 27%

Venison’s Health:
50 – 16 (Pain Split) – 24 (Bounce) = 10% (CAPPED)

Venison’s Energy:
36 – 4 * 3 (Natural Gift) = 24%


-Mimic and Pain Split require little to no movement, so no paralysis rolls for them.
-While Punch Beam- I mean Natural Gift should for all intents and purposes be weakened by distance. It’s pretty damn physical in nature, for whatever Unnatural reason, so the damage didn’t drop while blob was boinging.
-The little boost from blob’s Dusk Stone juuuuuust hit the cap. More nudged it lovingly with its nose, but you get the idea.

-Eifie makes her final FINAL c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠ . Unless you guys decide to heal and energystall, of course >.>


----------



## Eifie (Apr 10, 2015)

Aha! Your turn to *Natural Gift* now, blob! venison has no priority moves except Protect, and in this trick room trying to combine something with Agility will just make him slower! And Natural Gift doesn't require movement, so that paralysis won't get in your way! Fire away! Ahahahahahahaha!

*Natural Gift ~ Natural Gift ~ Natural Gift*


----------



## Dragon (Apr 10, 2015)

Aaaack, if one of those Natural Gifts hits you you're done, venison, so we literally have absolutely nothing to lose here. Let's try to get away with some ridiculous Exact Wording Shenanigans, here goes nothing (oh my god)

Agility should only make you slower after the action because it's just 'a burst of speed', and you get the stat increase afterwards right. So, combo that with Feint Attack and try to move first anyways! Let's hope Natural Gift isn't homing but just 'very hard to dodge' which means it relies on you being seen..? So, keep up that Feint Attack invisibility until the very last second! And while you're nice and close to her, grab your Choice Band back with Switcheroo. Feint Attack and Switcheroo both use 'Dark-type energy' so this is totally feasible. This is a solid, reasonable combo and it is totally going to work okay.

*Agility + Feint Attack + Switcheroo* ~ cry ~ cry a lot


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 11, 2015)

*Round Six*

*Eifie*





blob of actual blobbiness
Misdreavus (F) [_Sap Sipper_] @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_Active_, @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_I’ve had to steal to use you right, but that’s what a pirate does! Arr! _
Health: 12% | Energy: 27%
Condition: Attack +3, Paralysed (Severe)
_”it’s the final countdown!”_
* Natural Gift ~ Natural Gift ~ Natural Gift
*

*Dragon*





delicious venison
Deerling (M) [_Levitate_] @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_You are not helpful in the slightest_
Health: 10% (CAPPED) | Energy: 24%
Condition:_”rawr? do deers rawr? rawr.”_
* Agility + Feint Attack + Switcheroo ~ cry ~ cry a lot *​

Venison wiggles about where he floats. His trainer has just overloaded his head with the strangest commands- but hey, it’s the last wobble stand. It’s crazy or bust. He started to shift about where he was, oscillating his legs with visible strain. They fluttered about like haywire meter gauges, and Venison chugged forward slowly. Why wasn’t it working? Why couldn’t he move fasterrrrrr. No matter, he still had his trusty cloaking field. He blinked several times in sequence, trying to get the idea out of his head. It would pop out of his forehead and coat him in the thought of invisbility. He felt the faintness cascade down him when a familiar whirring drew his attention.

Blob’s mouth was already agape. She’d been ready to fire way before he was. Or was it the timey-wimey room messing with him? Maybe he shouldn’t have tried to go fast. Her stare was affixed to the ceiling. A bright white beam of light had formed into a fist in front of Venison. He could put two and two together, and gulped, fearing he wouldn’t be putting two together for much longer. The light swirled streaks of yellow into tightened fingers, clasped across the palm into the thick fist. The fist rose, and swung down. As it grew closer Venison’s panting quickened, his straining legs shuffled faster, he tried to don his invisibility. Right in front of his face the fist glew, it looked like a river of white was pulsing with tears of yellow right in front of him. The punch slammed into his snout, pushing it and the Deerling sideways. It felt like it was in slow motion, each throb of light equating to a surge of pain. Each photon of punishment bore into him. Its job completed, the light faded back into blob. Venison’s light faded with it.

The Misdreavus plodded over, almost limping. She was hunched over the left side of her skirt more, using it to bear the weight her almost paralysed right side couldn’t. She walked over and poked at the Deerling’s unconscious noggin with a wayward tendril. She grumbled and poked harder, this time enough for a blob of blue light to shake out of him. It whizzed backwards in the air, as if the poke had caused it to be flung backwards, but then it used the momentum to slam into blob’s forehead. Her mouth dropped open and a similar blue sphere rolled out and faded into the Deerling. She started floating again, and chirped happily. She could float, she could float out of this hellish clothland!



*Eifie*





blob of actual blobbiness
Misdreavus (F) [_Sap Sipper_] @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_Active_, @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_We've scuttled the lot!_
Health: 12% | Energy: 22%
Condition: Attack +3, Paralysed (Severe)
_”this is what real floating's like >:I”_
*Natural Gift ~ I can fly again! ~ Oh my god I can fly again
*

*Dragon*





delicious venison
Deerling (M) [_Levitate_] @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_I should abandon you_
Health: 0% | Energy: 24%
Condition: Knocked Out!
_”gotta go...f...ast”_
* Agility + Feint Attack + Switcheroo ~ ow my face ~ @.@ *​
*Other:*
-Trick Room is sad because you didn’t let it finish its solo :C



Spoiler: Rolls:



As empty as c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠ ̭͙̝ ͖͍̖͍͓͕̌̓̊̎̈̎̊ͅḩ̧̮̞̣̬̭̈̌͗̎̅̄̕è̛̹͖̳̣͙͕̹̽̅̐͑́l̢͙͖͚̖͙̣̔͗̂͑̚̚̕l̨̮̞̲̻̦͈̑̋̄̍̃̌͝  will finally be! We’ve escaped, hurrah!




*Calculations:*
Blob’s Health:
12%

Blob’s Energy:
27 – 5 (Natural Gift) = 22%

Venison’s Health:
10 – 16 (Natural Gift) = slow-cooked.

Venison’s Energy:
24%

*Notes:*
-Agility applying speed boosts after it’s been completed would make sense from the standpoint of the games. However, we’re not battling in the games. Agility would make the Pokemon that’s running around to gain boost its speed actually gain that increase as it ran, not afterwards. As such, blob ended up being faster since venison actively slowed herself by using Agility in a Trick Room.

-Eifie gets $8 in fine ASB tender.
-blob gets 2 EXP and 2 Happiness! She can also make the c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠ ̭͙̝ to evolve and become a pretty princess a hard-boiled witch.

-Dragon gets $4 in equally fine ASB tender.
-venison gets 2 EXP and 1 Happiness!
-I get $5 for making this c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠ ̭͙.

-Good night, ladies and gentlemen, and may we hope to NEVER SEE YOU IN THIS MALFORMED PLANE OF UNCHOSEN TORMENT EVER AGAIN.
-Send help


----------

